# 2006 Brute Force 750i fuel problem



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought this four wheeler from a guy that had started to clean carbs and he had already had them removed so I'm not sure where all my fuel lines and other hoses go, my fuel pump isn't working, from.what I see there is a vacuum.fuel pump on the tank and one hose shock is largest diameter goes the the splitter for the carbs to get fuel, the other two hoses from the pump connect below the carb boots, is this correct if so why don't I have fuel flow


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds correct. These pulse-type fuel pumps only punp when a diaphram inside is moved back and forth from the vacuum pulses as the engine is turned over. If one check valve is bad, it won't pump, if the pump has lost it's prime,same story as well as if the sock in the tank is plugged..or just being out of gas in the tank or having water in the tank. Check all that then turn the valve on top to PRI to prime the pump and turn the engine over some. You can speed the process by pulling fuel through the pump to the carbs by applying vacuum on the line that goes to that splitter. Turn the valve back to ON when done.


----------

